# Nice MMA Knockout Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a nice bunch of knockouts from MMA fights.


----------



## dok (Nov 27, 2006)

whole lot of high kicks
*starts stretching*


----------



## thetruth (Nov 28, 2006)

Some of my fav KO's in there.  Jens KO on John Lewis.  Pedro Rizzo KOing tanks fat *** and Mark Coleman knocking out the chubby military guy in 13 seconds after the military guy was talking up his own combat style.   

I must say the knuckle head who walked into the foot of the guy on his back deserved everything he got.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Odin (Nov 28, 2006)

cro cop left foot featured a couple times there...they need to check what he has under his skin....iron maybe?


----------



## thetruth (Nov 29, 2006)

thetruth said:


> Some of my fav KO's in there.  Jens KO on John Lewis.  Pedro Rizzo KOing tanks fat *** and Mark Coleman knocking out the chubby military guy in 13 seconds after the military guy was talking up his own combat style.
> 
> I must say the knuckle head who walked into the foot of the guy on his back deserved everything he got.
> 
> ...



Mark Kerr not Mark Coleman


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 29, 2006)

nice vid!

who is the guy at the very end punching and elbowing the **** outa the other guy


----------



## thetruth (Nov 30, 2006)

Thats Patrick Smith,a kickboxer who I saw knock out Andy Hug in 10secs and is also a shidokan champion. The other guy is from the Robert Bussey lineage and way way out of his depth.  It was in UFC 2 that fight.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

